# Snowbird Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks callbacks to the 2nd series
4,7,11,12,13,14,16,25,30,32,37,38,39,41,43,45,46,47,48,51,53,54,55,56,59,61,64

27 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,4,7,11,12,13,15,22,23,26,32,33,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,45,47,48,49,50,52,54

27 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

2,11,12,15,23,32,36,43,48,54

10 Total

A 3rd series Waterblind was started but scrapped. Amateur is starting at 8am same spot.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

4,7,11,12,16,30,37,38,41,43,46,47,48,51,53,54,55,56,64

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,16,38,41,47,51,53,55,64

9 Total


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series: 3,8,10,14,15,16,17,18,22,23,24,25
12 total 8 o'clock at DuBose


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard the Amateur is going to a 4th series and starting at 9am same area


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Just heard the Amateur is going to a 4th series and starting at 9am same area


I thought the 3rd was scrapped? Was it ever completed? Thanks


----------



## Bill Truax (Oct 5, 2013)

Qualifying placements.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Ivy got third in the Qual. Congrats!


----------



## Bill Truax (Oct 5, 2013)

fetchbrowndog said:


> Ivy got third in the Qual. Congrats!


Thanks. Just wondering about other places.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Bill Truax said:


> Qualifying placements.


1st 22 Chief O Carl & Muriel Ruffalo / H Carl
2nd 5 Fiona O Jenny & Glen Guider / H Glen
3rd 13 O Bill Traux/Mary Howley H Dave Smith
4th 14 Blue O Mike Peters or Tom Hawley / H Tom
RJ 29 Willie O/H Margot Brown
JAMs 6, 8, 10, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 24, 26


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

The Judges decided to go directly to watermarks.... this morning.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

captainjack said:


> 1st 22 Chief O Carl & Muriel Ruffalo / H Carl
> 2nd 5 Fiona O Jenny & Glen Guider / H Glen
> 3rd 13 O Bill Traux/Mary Howley H Dave Smith
> 4th 14 Blue O Mike Peters or Tom Hawley / H Tom
> ...


Congratulations to both Glen and Jen on QAA with Fi. Freaking awesome. You guy are inspiration to those that train their own dogs and can only get out on weekends.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Brenda said:


> The Judges decided to go directly to watermarks.... this morning.


Hum? Guess in that neck of the woods it's hard to find a good water blind.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st -#41 Alley H/Steve Yozamp O/Bill Berning
2nd-#38 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#64 Pulp O/H Charlie Hays
4th -#16 Quinn H/Steve Yozamp O/Chris Brandt
RJ-#4 Vapor O/H Ken Neil

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#23 Chester O/H Charlie Hays
2nd-#48 Luke O/H Kathy Vignos Folsom
3rd-#43 Rip O/H Cam Clark
4th -#12 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays
RJ-#2 Spidey O/H Roger Magnusson

JAMS- 54,36,32,15,11

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#15 Bang O/H Jim McDowall
2nd-#17 Pete H/Mike Ough O/Bruce Hall
3rd-#3 Jet H/Mike Ough O/Lyle Norwood
4th-#10 Clancy H/Dave Smith O/Mary McGinnis
RJ-#22 Romo H/Mike Ough O/Martha McCool
JAMS-16,18,23,24,25

Congrats to All !!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#23 Chester O/H Charlie Hays
> 2nd-#48 Luke O/H Kathy Vignos Folsom
> ...


Was there ever a WB in the am? Thankd


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations! to my good friend Doc McDowall on his Derby win w "Bang". I think that makes 23 pts and still 5 months to run... a wonderful young dog with a great future.

100% amateur trained and handled, a great team you are.

well deserved, 50 pts in your future.

Greg


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Lyle Norwood on Jet's Derby third! Jet is trained and was handled by Mike Ough.

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jim Mc Dowall, on your Derby WIN with Bang!

rita


----------

